# Still getting those big and smelly stools :/ need advice...



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had kono on raw for a while. Ive given her Patty's Patties and they are meat patties with vegetables in them. Then I noticed smaller stools but they were still stinky sometimes... Then I started going to a meat market and making my own since those patties were getting a little too expensive and so the smelly poop is off and on... Like she has been fine for awhile but then when we had someone over she went and pooped (it wasn't diarrhea) and it was big and REALLY smelly!!! 
I don't know what to change in her diet. Should I add vegetables? Should I give less heart and give other MM? and then lessen the liver to like 3 times a week?
She gets:
Heart
liver
shank
and these neck bones...

I'm just seeing other people on here with asking if the small stools help and I'm like what lucky people haha but seriously I need help because yesterday I really stunk and I am pretty sure the neighbors don't like it either. She gets diarrhea some days and others its fine then other days its smelly but solid then somedays its just normal.

Anything helps C: THANKS!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Shank bones are not really edible and are just for recreational chewing. What type of neck bones? Most neck bones are very boney and have little meat on them. 

How much liver and how much heart are you feeding? Have you had a fecal run to make sure there isn't a medical reason for the episodes of diarrhea? 

The dogs should be getting mostly raw meaty bones. Basically bones wrapped in big chunks of meat. Since many of us feed RMB that are not meaty enough we do add stuff like heart or other MM. 

I do feed liver only once a week, but many dogs don't handle this well.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Shank bones are not really edible and are just for recreational chewing. What type of neck bones? Most neck bones are very boney and have little meat on them.
> 
> How much liver and how much heart are you feeding? Have you had a fecal run to make sure there isn't a medical reason for the episodes of diarrhea?
> 
> ...


Yeah the shank bones I picked up just to see if she liked them but it went into only 4 meals... Same with the neck bones. I can't say what type but I did look online to see if they could so i just picked it up to see.

I am going to decrease the amount of liver I give her to one day now. But I was giving her .63 per meal which I now realize was too much. I did the calculations wrong which is never good... But I'll give her less of an amount just once a week now.
Heart is about 7 oz... since I haven't found other MM yet...

I forgot to mention I am giving her chicken leg quarters too.

What kind of RMB do you recommend? and I guess I should lessen the amount of heart I give her right.

Thanks C:


----------

